# OnRoad Asphalt/Carpet at Big Dog RC "Please Reply!"



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

*OnRoad Asphalt/Carpet at Big Dog RC*

We've been running OnRoad Carpet races for years on Fri. nights. and Asphalt road racing once a month on Saturdays if the weather is good. (Haven't been rained out yet!)

The OnRoad Carpet turnout has become bigger and more consistent than the Carpet Oval racing and the 1/10 and 1/8 Asphalt cars are more popular than the Asphalt Oval racing.

We're thinking of running OnRoad every Sunday as a regular event, 2:00pm start time with 3 Heats and a Main. We would run the Asphalt track if the weather is good and move inside to the Carpet Course if not. This way you would get to race either way. 3 cars make a class. Right now VTA, Open 1/10 & 1/8 are the biggest classes.

$10 first class, $5 each additional. We would run 4 Points Series events through the year, no additional cost, with Trophies.

We're located just off I-79 about 15 min. north of I-80 in Stoneboro, PA.

Wanted to see if there would be enough interest to run regular, weekly, OnRoad events.

Reply or call the store 724-376-2379 

Website: http://www.bigdogrc.com

video:


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Great racing tonight, 13 different classes including 6 entries in the 1/10 4wd Buggy class.

Paul Nam with a new single lap record, the first and only one to break the 20 sec. mark on this layout; 19.948.

Regular racing on Wed. and Sat. July 5th!

Next Carpet OnRoad race Fri. July 11th, 6:30pm
Asphalt OnRoad Sat. July 12th, 10:00am


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Regular Racing this Wed. at 6:30

FREE PRACTICE THIS FRI., JULY 4th, noon-5pm, We'll close at 5 this Fri.

Happy 4th of July! 


Regular racing Sat. July 5th, store opens at 11, racing at 3

Asphalt racing July 12th

SUMMER POINTS SERIES STARTS NEXT WEEK!:thumbsup:


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

We had more Nitro's on the Asphalt today than since the day we opened!

Hopefully several will be here on the 12th to race.
We reworked the OnRoad course to make it flow better and widened some of the tight spots. Should have some fast laps next week!

Everyone have a great, safe 4th!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

We ran 8 mains on Sat. 2wd Buggy the biggest class with 8. Paul won, Zac 2nd, Mike B. 3rd. Paul had a 21.6 fast lap.
Tyler won 2wd SC over Lenny and Jake, Jake getting faster each week.
Jeff won 4wd SC after Lenny running out front most of the race.

Summer Points Series starts this week!

Asphalt OnRoad racing this Sat. Open at 9:00am. If we can stick to an hour per round we can start at 10 and run 3 heats/Main.


----------



## Ksauter (Jul 8, 2014)

*1/10 electric touring cars*

Will you be running 1/10 touring car classes? stock/ mod?


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Ksauter said:


> Will you be running 1/10 touring car classes? stock/ mod?


Yes, we run 1/10 touring! Last time it was "Open", we had everything from brushed motor cars to 10.5 brushless. 3 make a class so we can split up the field based on performance.

(The older brushed motored car won!)


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Big Dog RC is now a dealer for Sweep Racing and Dave's Motors, we should be able to save you around 10% on most of their products, plus, no shipping charges!

Looks like we're going to test Sunday Asphalt Racing to see if drivers come out, nothing official yet, but, we're looking at the 4th Sunday in July & Aug. as a test. We would open at 1pm, racing at 2. If we can stick to an hour, round to round we could fit in 3 heats; 2pm, 3pm, 4pm, with Mains at 5pm. Or run 2 heats with a 15-20 min. break between rounds. 
The one concern we have is that if there is any chance of rain, drivers may not show. We have NEVER been rained out on the Asphalt, even with an 80% chance! It would be nice to have a back-up plan in place so drivers will know they'll get to race. Indoor Carpet OnRoad or Dirt would be fine. We just need to make sure if we go to the expense of opening the building, drivers will come out, rain or shine and there will be an event! 

See you Sat.!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

It's official we will be open Sunday July 27th for Asphalt Oval/OnRoad racing!

Doors open at 1:00pm, racing at 2! Depending on turnout we'll run 2 or 3 heats plus Mains. It would be nice to have a backup plan for an indoor event in case of rain. 

The Indoor tracks will also be open for practice!

We've been making changes to the track barriers for better visibility. We would like to raise the drivers stand another 4'. We also want to paint the outside wall. If any one has usable lumber, cutoffs, etc. bring them in. We could also use any colors of exterior paint. Check you garage/storage areas. If you have any paint that you're not using bring it in. We can use any colors for the initial coat, we'll finish it off in one color.


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Sunday * Sunday * Sunday, July 27 next Asphalt Race!
Asphalt Oval and OnRoad, 3 cars make a class. 

Doors open at 1:00pm Racing at 2:00pm

$10 first class, $5 each additional, Big Dog Bucks payout!

If you race the Wed., Fri, or Sat. before; (July 23rd, 25th or 26th) it's only $5 for every class!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

The biggest classes on the Asphalt are "OnRoad", so running on the carpet RoadCourse would be the closest indoor event.
There's been talk about running only Carpet Oval on Fri. as we regularly do (now we run Oval and OnRoad Carpet on the same night) and making Sunday Aft. an OnRoad race day. We would run the Asphalt in the summer and carpet when the weather is bad.


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Have you seen me?

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=186643&d=1397062813

The Hobby shop was robbed early this morning, among the items taken were the Big Blue 1/5 Scale Sprint. It's one-of-a-kind, the only one in the country. If you see or hear of a Large Scale sprint for sale, let us know!. Detectives are still working on fingerprints, seeing if there is any usable video and talking to neighbors. If anyone has any information, please let us know! 724-376-2379


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Sunday * Sunday * Sunday, This Sunday, July 27 next Asphalt Race!
Asphalt Oval and OnRoad, 3 cars make a class. 

Doors open at 1:00pm Racing at 2:00pm

$10 first class, $5 each additional, Big Dog Bucks payout!

If you race this Wed., Fri, or Sat.; (July 23rd, 25th or 26th) it's only $5 for every class on Sunday!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

This would make a great support/entry level class for On Road GT racing!
We would supply a Spec tire to keep the cost down, have both 2wd and 4wd classes.
There's a lot of people out there that could get into racing SC Trucks on Asphalt and then move to the GT class. We would also be able to run them in the rain or indoors on the carpet in the winter!

Bumper to Bumper
Asphalt Burning
Tire Squeeling
4 wheel drifting
140 mph!

http://stadiumsupertrucks.com/ssts/video/#prettyPhoto/0/


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Sunday's may be the ticket for Indoor/Outdoor/ OnRoad racing!

We had more entries today than any other Asphalt race so far, and there were several regulars missing!

The rain came and we ran all the Mains indoors on the carpet with the storm raging outside! The GT Cars put on quite show with Eric running 57 laps in the A Main!

It was a great time, thanks for the driver support, we'll keep you posted of any schedule change. I think everyone agreed that running indoors worked out great! Next outdoor race Saturday, August 9th!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Free dirt racing at the Venango County Fair! Free fair entry for drivers! Thursday, Aug. 7th. Call store for details 724-376-2379

Next Asphalt race Sat. Aug. 9th 10am, we've added a "pit lane" pull off on the front straight for tuning, fueling, etc.


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Great racing tonight, we started on time and were able to run 3 Heats plus Mains of OnRoad and done by 9pm


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Venango Fair Details;
This Thursday, August 7th, open at 10am, Racing at 6:30pm
The fairgrounds are about 20 min. from Big Dog RC. Located on Route 62, between Polk and Franklin;
867 Mercer Rd
Franklin, PA 16323

Free entry to all drivers, if your kids and/or spouse are going to drive, they get in Free too! All drivers must show their race vehicle to get in to the fairgrounds and sign-in for Oval, OffRoad or both. 

IF YOU SIGN-IN AND DON'T RACE,YOU OWE THE FAIR ENTRY FEE! 

Entry fee for non-drivers is $6 per person. Children under 8 free.

When you come through the gate, drive straight ahead, past the regular parking, past the grandstands and pull in the lot to the left behind the announcing tower.
There is a stage next to the tower that we will pit on & drive from.

Track set-up will start around 10:30am, (come help if you can!). Open practice all day. (Don't break your car!) Organized racing at 6:30.

We'll have a display/car show area for spectators to view the variety of RC vehicles, BRING OUT YOUR SHOW VEHICLES FOR DISPLAY!

We'll set up rounds based on the number of entries, probably 45min. per round. We'll try to run 4 rounds (No Heats, Mains or Scoring will be done) The track is about 150' long and 50' wide, we'll have a Dirt Oval with OffRoad jumps through the middle infield, come early to help build the track!

The racing is for Exhibition! We want to put on a good show! No trophies or Big Dog Bucks. The plan is to have 6-8 vehicles in each race and put on a good show. We don't want you to lap the field, if you're a faster driver, start at the back, work your way up, let others pass you, add some excitement, come to the front on the last turn of the last lap! Mike D., from Mercer Raceway, will be announcing to add additional excitement. 

The purpose of this event is to promote the hobby, it could turn into a regular race event!

See you there!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Great event yesterday! 102 total entries! May become a regular annual event!

Asphalt racing tomorrow, Sat.!

Would like to start the first heat at 10am!

Regular dirt racing at 3:00pm


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Regular Dirt racing today at 6:30pm, Fri. Carpet at 6:30pm and Sat. Dirt at 3:00pm.

Next Asphalt race Sunday, Sunday, Sunday, August 24th at 2pm!
(That's Sunday, August 24th)


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Asphalt this Sunday! Open practice starts at 9am, store opens at 1pm, racing at 2pm.

Have updated a few more of the RoadCourse turns.


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

(Maybe 3 Asphalt Road Race Events in Sept.)

Regular racing this week.

This is the last week of the Summer Series, Trophies will be ordered next Mon. when all the results are in. It takes about a week to get them.

Effective Sept. 1st there are a few changes coming:
1. Due to cost increases in Insurance, Utilities, Taxes, and almost everything else it takes to keep the place going, it will be an extra $5 for your 1st class, ($15 adults, $10 kids) additional classes are still $5 each. 
2. As the supply of Big Dog Bucks runs out, they will be replaced by other awards. Even though most tracks charge more money and give out nothing, we will continue to give all drivers something at every race.
3. There are food safety issues/costs with people bringing outside food and drink into the building. Our food service area has to pass 5 safety inspections every year. You can bring food/drink to the store, but, you must keep it in your car and take any leftovers/trash with you when you leave.
(If you need more details, give us a call!) 

September events:

Regular racing through Sept. EXCEPT FOR Sat. the 20th and 27th.

There will be no Dirt Racing or Practice on Sat. Sept 20th, Dirt tracks will be closed. There is interest in adding an Asphalt race that day, anyone out there up for Asphalt on the 20th? 

Sat., Sept 27th is the 3rd Annual Western PA. Mod. Championship race! All mod. classes, dirt Oval & OffRoad, with no motor or battery limits. Awards for single Fast lap in all classes. Flyer coming soon to the store.

Asphalt racing Sat. Sept. 13th, 10am and Sun. Sept. 28th at 2pm, plus, POSSIBLE event Sat. Sept 20th at 3:00pm


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

3 Asphalt races in September!

Both Oval and OnRoad Racing, Nitro, Gas & Electric!

Saturday, Sept. 13th, store opens at 9am, racing at 10am, Indoor dirt at 3pm.

Saturday, Sept. 20th, store opens at 9am, racing at 3pm, NO DIRT RACING OR PRACTICE!

Sunday, Sept. 28th, store opens at 1pm, racing at 2pm


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Regular racing this week!
Wed. Dirt at 6:30
Fri. (New) Carpet at 6:30
Sat. dirt at 3:00

Free practice on the new carpet track this week only!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Asphalt racing this Sat., we put over 600lbs. of leveling material on the asphalt today and we have 50 gal. of new coating on it's way. Should be the fastest it's been all year!

Racing at 10! Dirt at 3:00pm


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Asphalt racing this Sat.! With all the work we've done, the track is flatter and faster than any other time!

Racing at 10am!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Regular racing on the Dirt Wed. at 6:30
Carpet racing Fri. 6:30pm

Hooter Chassis OutLaw Tour Race This Sat. doors open at 8:00am, racing at 11am

Regular Sat. racing at 3:00pm OUTSIDE on the ASPHALT, both Oval and RoadCourse including Nitro, GT Cars and LargeScale!
3 cars make a class! If you run indoors on the dirt there is an asphalt class for you! Come out and enjoy the sun!

NO INDOOR Dirt Practice or Racing this Sat.!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Asphalt this Sunday Sept. 28th at 1pm, Just playing around with his 1/8 GT Car, Eric C. ran the fastest lap on the Asphalt Oval 7.9, beating out Paul's Nitro by a full second. Dave M. ran the fastest 1/5 scale lap, but couldn't make the Main. Scott M. won every 1/5 scale race, his first time in the class, with a used RedCat Buggy, Jeff 2nd in the 1/5 Rally.


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Saturday doors open at 11am racing at 3pm

Sunday doors open at 1pm racing at 2pm


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Great racing this weekend!
Eric C. continues to be the target in 1/8 GT, Erich B. was just a couple 10ths off the fast lap.
Sean won the 1/10 class, passing Ken with 1 lap to go.
Lenny won the mini class, Tyler had a good lead, blew a tire on the last lap and Lenny passed on the last turn winning by less than a second.

Next Asphalt Race Sat. Oct 11th.


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Carpet Fall Points Series starts this Fri. the 3rd! OnRoad and Oval

Next Asphalt race Sat. Oct. 11th at 10am! OnRoad and Oval


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Regular racing this week, Carpet OnRoad Fri.at 6:30pm.

Asphalt OnRoad this Sat. morning. Doors open Sat. at 9am, racing at 10am.

If you race on the Asphalt, all your Dirt races at 3pm are just $5/class.

Fall Points Series has started for Fri. OnRoad.

We'll continue to run the Asphalt the 2nd and 4th Sat. as long as the weather is good.


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

Asphalt Oval/Onroad Sat. morn. at 10am, dirt racing at 3pm. If you run the Asphalt it's only $5/class for the dirt. 

"Arrive and Drive" Large Scale Oval at 10am! We have 3 Large Scale cars ready to Race. Pay to race and you get a car/fuel for the event, 1st come, first served!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

60 and sunny this Sat.!

Asphalt Oval/Onroad Sat. morn. at 10am, dirt racing at 3pm. If you run the Asphalt it's only $5/class for the dirt. 

"Arrive and Drive" Large Scale Oval at 10am! We have 3 Large Scale cars ready to Race. Pay to race and you get a car/fuel for the event, 1st come, first served!


----------



## JRBIGDOG (May 24, 2011)

*Possible Dec. Carpet Race Series*

It would be a 4 race series, alternate weekends.
Example;
Big Dog Rc, Friday, 7pm, Dec. 5th and 19th
Lucky 13, Sunday, 1pm, Dec. 14th and 28th

3 cars make a class
Trophies for the top 3 in each class plus all drivers that run all 4 events.
We could let drivers miss 1 race and still qualify?, but, drivers who run all 4 events should then get bonus points.

OnRoad could be run if there is interest, maybe a road course at Big Dog and Oval or Oval with chicane's at Lucky 13?


----------

